# Wie komm ich an die Dialer-Nummer?



## dialerscheiß (17 Februar 2004)

Auf meiner Dezember-Rechnung der Telekom hatte ich einen Poster über EUR 95,94 als Verbindung zu einem Service 0190x. Ich habe dieser Rechnung wiedersprochen und die Telekom gebeten mir die Rufnummer mitzuteilen. Dies hat die Telekom mit Hinweis auf § 16 Abt. 2 TKV aufgrund eines zuvor nicht beantragten Einzelverbindungsnachweises abgelehnt.
Nun meine Frage: Wie komme iach an die Dialer-Nummer?
Mir fehlen die letzten 3 Zahlen. Die Zielrufnummer ist: 019082904xxx. Ich habe auf meiner Festplatte einen "ddialer" mit Namen 5-4-145-10 entdeckt. Finde aber im Netz keine weiteren Informationen bzw. Daten hierzu.
Hat jemand von euch einen Tip?
Vorab vielen Dank.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (17 Februar 2004)

§ 16 TKV schrieb:
			
		

> (2) Soweit aus technischen Gründen oder auf Wunsch des Kunden keine Verbindungsdaten gespeichert oder gespeicherte Verbindungsdaten auf Wunsch des Kunden oder auf Grund rechtlicher Verpflichtung gelöscht wurden, trifft den Anbieter keine Nachweispflicht für die Einzelverbindungen, wenn der Kunde in der Rechnung auf die nach den gesetzlichen Bestimmungen geltenden Fristen für die Löschung gespeicherter Verbindungsdaten in drucktechnisch deutlich gestalteter Form hingewiesen wurde. Soweit eine Speicherung aus technischen Gründen nicht erfolgt, entfällt die Nachweispflicht, wenn der Kunde vor der Rechnungserteilung auf diese Beschränkung der Möglichkeiten des Anschlusses in drucktechnisch deutlich gestalteter Form hingewiesen wurde.



Der nicht beantragte Einzelverbindungsnachweis hat damit herzlich wenig zu tun und entbindet den Telekommunikationsanbieter nicht von seiner Verpflichtung, die Verbindungsdaten im Einzelnen aufzuschlüsseln und eine technische Prüfung durchzuführen. Um die Prüfungsdokumentation solltest Du auch bitten...


----------



## technofreak (17 Februar 2004)

Der Dialer ist höchstwahrscheinlich ein Crosskirkdialer mit einer Weltkugel als Icon ca 57 kb gross 
(stammt aus einer ganzen "Familie" von Dialer aus der 5-4-xx-xx.exe Serie) 
und diesem Einwahlfenster (die Einwahlnummer ist bei jeder Variante dieses Dialers eine andere)

Als erste Schritte ist es empfehlenswert nach dieser Anleitung vorzugehen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=3135

Einzelverbindungsnachweis und Vorlage des Prüfprotokolls
http://forum.webmart.de/wmmsg.cfm?id=1461578&d=90&a=1&t=1776278


----------



## Der Jurist (18 Februar 2004)

@ dialersch ...


Forder die T-Com auf den CDr, den Call Data Record, rauszurücken. Jedenfalls müssen auch die verkürzten Nummern einen Hinweis auf den anderen Provider geben.

Jeder Provider hat einen CDR. In ihm ist in jeden Fall Deine Rufnummer in voller Länge vorhanden.

Ohne CDR ist nämlich eine Abrechnung nicht möglich. 

Am Ende einer möglicherweise langen Kette kann aus dem dort vorhandenen CDR die Verbindung zur angewählten Nummer aufgeschlüsselt werden.

Lasse Dich nicht von Absagen entmutigen. Solange die nicht mit den Daten rausrücken, hast Du einen Einwand gegen die Forderung.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (18 Februar 2004)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Lasse Dich nicht von Absagen entmutigen. Solange die nicht mit den Daten rausrücken, hast Du einen Einwand gegen die Forderung.


@Jurist (oder andere), schiebt so ein Einwand eigentlich die Zahlungsfrist auf, d.h. sind Mahnunggebuehren unzulaessig?


----------



## haudraufundschluss (18 Februar 2004)

Zahlungstermine werden ja im allgemeinen von der Gegenseite nach eigenem Ermessen festgelegt. Da hat ein Einwand keine aufschiebende Wirkung. Meist spielt das ohnehin keine Rolle, da sich niemand so ausführlich mit den Schreiben der Geschädigten beschäftigt, sondern einfach der nächste Einschüchterungsversuch losgelassen wird. Der Beispiele gibt es hier im Forum ja genug. 
Mahn*gebühren* werden nach BRAGO berechnet und dürfen nur von Anwaltskanzleien oder Inkassounternehmen mit entsprechender Erlaubnis in Rechnung gestellt werden. Und auch nur dann, wenn der Sachverhalt die Aussicht auf den Erfolg eines außergerichtlichen Mahnverfahrens hergibt. Das ist in der Regel nicht der Fall, wenn die Geschädigten bereits der ersten Rechnung begründete Einwände entgegengesetzt hatten. Dann erübrigt es sich, den Vorgang von einem Inkassounternehmen zum nächsten und dann vielleicht noch einmal zu einer Anwaltskanzlei weiter zu reichen, die alle zum allerletzten Mal außergerichtlich mahnen und nochmal Geld dran verdienen wollen, weil vom ersten Moment an klar ist, warum der Geschädigte zahlungsunwillig ist. Die Gegenseite hat hier eine Schadensminderungspflicht.

Auslagen für eine Mahnung darf allerdings auch der Telekommunikationsanbieter in Rechnung stellen. Dazu gehört zwar nicht die Arbeitskraft, die er für die Ausfertigung bezahlen muss, aber Briefpapier, Umschlag und die Briefmarke die drauf klebt, damit das ganze den Geschädigten auch erreicht, dürfen durchaus in Rechnung gestellt werden.


----------



## Anonymous (18 Februar 2004)

dialerscheiß schrieb:
			
		

> Auf meiner Dezember-Rechnung der Telekom hatte ich einen Poster über EUR 95,94 als Verbindung zu einem Service 0190x.



Nun - die Summe kann nicht *fuer* die Erbringung der technischen Verbindungsleistung (Herstellung der Verbindung zwischen dem Anschluss unter dieser Rufnummer und Deinem) gefordert werden, sondern allerhoechtens fuer die Erbringung einer Service(dienst)leistung (unter Verwendung von Fernkommunikationsmitteln) durch den Serviceanbieter.



			
				dialer..... schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe dieser Rechnung wiedersprochen und die Telekom gebeten mir die Rufnummer mitzuteilen.



Hast Du die (von wem?) geleisteten (Sex?)Dienste bestellt, oder erinnerst Du Dich lediglich nicht mehr, bei wem Du sie bestellt hattest?



			
				dialer.... schrieb:
			
		

> Nun meine Frage: Wie komme iach an die Dialer-Nummer? Mir fehlen die letzten 3 Zahlen.



Falls Du die Diestleistung nicht bestellt hast, die der vermeintliche Dienstleister ueber die aufgebaute Verbindung zwischen seinem und Deinem Anschluss zur Erfuellung eines angeblich geschlossenen Vertrags erbracht und und in angeblich vereinbarter Hoehe verguetet haben will, dann duerfte wohl keinerlei Zahlungsanspruch des Dienstleisters entstanden sein. Folglich kann das Forderungsrecht auch von niemandem erworben und in eigenem Namen geltend gemacht werden (etwa vom Verbindungsnetzbetreiber, Mehrwert-Nummern-Vermieter, Rechnungsersteller, Inkassounternehmen usw.)



			
				dialer..... schrieb:
			
		

> Finde aber im Netz keine weiteren Informationen bzw. Daten hierzu. Hat jemand von euch einen Tip?



Bei einer unbestellten Service-Dienstleistung waere ein Anspruch nach der gesetzlichen Regelung *nur* dann nicht ausgeschlossen, falls Du gewusst hast, oder haettest wissen muessen, dass der Service-Erbringer Dich deswegen mit den (Sex?)Dienstleistungen beliefert/belaestigt hatte, weil er davon ausgehen musste/durfte, Du haettest sie bei ihm bestellt.

Der Serviceleister muss belegen, dass Du wusstest oder mit der ueblichen Sorgfalt haettest erkennen muessen, dass er die Vorstellung hatte, Du haettest ihn mit der Erbringung seiner (Sex?)Servicedieste beauftragt.

Da es sich bei dem vermeintlichen Vertrag (ueber die Erbringung der (Sex?)Dienste ) um einen e-commerce-Vertrag im Sinne von Par. 312e BGB handelte, war der Mehrwertdienstleister verpflichtet

- angemessene, wirksame und zugängliche technische Mittel zur Verfügung zu stellen, mit deren Hilfe der Kunde Eingabefehler vor Abgabe seiner Bestellung erkennen und berichtigen kann,

- rechtzeitig vor Bestellabgabe klar und verstaendlich Informationen mitzuteilen:
1. über die einzelnen technischen Schritte, die zu einem Vertragsschluss führen,
2. darüber, wie mit den ... zur Verfügung gestellten technischen Mitteln Eingabefehler vor Abgabe der Bestellung erkannt und berichtigt werden koennen.
Par. 3 BGB-Informationspflichtenverordnung

Falls diesen gem. Par. 312e BGB zu erfuellenden Pflichten nicht nachweisbar rechtzeitig nachgekommen worden sein sollte, dann duerfte dem Erbringer der unbestellten (Sex?)Dienste kaum der Nachweis gelingen, dass Du bei Entgegennahme seiner unbestellten Leistungen gleichwohl haettest erkennen *muessen*, dass er die Vorstellung hatte, sie seien von Dir bestellt worden.

gal


----------



## cicojaka (18 Februar 2004)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Falls diesen gem. Par. 312e BGB zu erfuellenden Pflichten nicht nachweisbar rechtzeitig nachgekommen worden sein sollte, dann duerfte dem Erbringer der unbestellten (Sex?)Dienste kaum der Nachweis gelingen, dass Du bei Entgegennahme seiner unbestellten Leistungen gleichwohl haettest erkennen *muessen*, dass er die Vorstellung hatte, sie seien von Dir bestellt worden.
> 
> gal




Ist der Versuch, so etwas abzurechnen, ein Versehen? Oder ist es wie Stromdiebstahl im Kaiserreich? (also eine "Straftat ohne Straftatbestand" und somit nicht zu sanktionieren?).

Es ist ein Riesenerfolg, dass die momentane zivilrechtliche Position der "Nutzer" verbessert wurde, aber auf strafrechtlicher Seite klafft doch da irgendwie ein Loch. Somit gilt doch für alle Anbieter "Man kann es ja mal probieren". 

Oder muss ein Mehrwerteanbieter mit Dialer X, dem zum Datum Y rückwirkend die Registrierung entzogen wird, die schon erhaltenen Beiträge zurückzahlen an die Unglücklichen, die von dem, was Du da (inhaltlich völlig richtig) schreibst, gar nichts wissen?


```
Bei gesicherter Kenntnis einer rechtswidrigen Nutzung ist die Reg TP berechtigt, den Rechnungsersteller aufzufordern, keine weitere Rechnungslegung für die missbräuchlich genutzte Rufnummer vorzunehmen. Diese Möglichkeit hat keine Auswirkung für Sie, wenn Sie Ihre Rechnung bereits erhalten haben.
```

www.regtp.de


----------



## Anonymous (18 Februar 2004)

cj schrieb:
			
		

> Oder muss ein Mehrwerteanbieter mit Dialer X, dem zum Datum Y rückwirkend die Registrierung entzogen wird, die schon erhaltenen Beiträge zurückzahlen an die Unglücklichen, die von dem, was Du da (inhaltlich völlig richtig) schreibst, gar nichts wissen?


Der Endkunde muss sich selbst um die Rückabwicklung kümmern - im TKG oder anderen Gesetzen ist hier bislang nichts vorgesehen und die Weisungskompetenz der RegTP geht da noch nicht weit genug.


----------



## cicojaka (18 Februar 2004)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> ...



 :evil:


----------



## TSCoreNinja (20 Februar 2004)

Hallo,


			
				haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> Auslagen für eine Mahnung darf allerdings auch der Telekommunikationsanbieter in Rechnung stellen. Dazu gehört zwar nicht die Arbeitskraft, die er für die Ausfertigung bezahlen muss, aber Briefpapier, Umschlag und die Briefmarke die drauf klebt, damit das ganze den Geschädigten auch erreicht, dürfen durchaus in Rechnung gestellt werden.


@haudraufundschluss
Danke fuer die Antwort. 

@alle
Darf auch der unrechtmaessig(!) Angemahnte Auslagen fuer das Widersprechen der unrechtmaessigen Forderung in Rechnung stellen. Konkret: darf ich den Telekomikern die Gebuehren meines Einschreibens in Rechnung stellen? Waere mir ein Vergnuegen, Porto/Papier/Briefumschlag/Tinte des Druchers feinsaeuberlich aufzufuehren.


----------



## dialerscheiß (21 Februar 2004)

*Vorab vielen Dank*

Hallo,

vorab vielen Dank für die Hinweise. Ich habe wie von euch empfohlen bei die Telekom zur Vorlage des CDr (Call Data Record) aufgefordert. Jetzt dauert es bestimmt wieder Wochen bis ich Antwort bekomme.

Ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden. 

@gast: ich habe die Serviceleistung nicht bewußt in Anspruch genommen. Weiß noch nicht mal von welcher Internetseite diese stammen könnte. Offensichtlich hat eine unbemerkte, automatische Installation stattgefunden mit anschließendem Verbindungsaufbau über den ISDN-Fax-Anschluß meiner FritzDSL-Karte. Habe diese Karte also rausgeschmissen und arbeite jetzt mit einem normalen DSL-Modem, da hier ja noch eine solche Anwahl derzeit wohl nicht möglich ist.

Nochmals VIELEN DANK für die rege Anteilnahme an der Diskussion.


----------



## galdikas (21 Februar 2004)

*Ersatz eigener Kosten bei unberechtigten Dialerforderungen*

Hallo TSCoreNinja,



			
				TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> @alle
> Darf auch der unrechtmaessig(!) Angemahnte Auslagen fuer das Widersprechen der unrechtmaessigen Forderung in Rechnung stellen.



Du kannst gegen denjenigen, der sich Dir gegenüber penetrant der Inhaberschaft eines Forderungsrechts berühmt, nötigenfalls Klage erheben auf "Feststellung des Bestehens oder Nichtbestehens eines Rechtsverhältnisses", vorausgesesetzt, Du hast "ein rechtliches Interesse daran, daß das Rechtsverhältnis .... durch richterliche Entscheidung alsbald festgestellt werde.", § 256 ZPO.
http://dejure.org/gesetze/ZPO/256.html

Bei einer sog. Negativen Feststellungsklage brauchst Du (nur) das Bestehen eines Rechtsverhältnisses zwischen Dir und dem vermeintlichen Forderungsberechtigten zu leugen (genaugenommen leugnest Du das Vorliegen von Tatsachen, welche die Rechtsfolge eines solchen Rechtsverhältnisses zum Ergebnis haben könnten); dann trifft den Feststellungsbeklagten die Beweislast für all die Tatsachen,  die zur Ausfüllung der Tatbestandsvoraussetzungen einer Rechtsfolgenregelung notwendig sind,  über deren Anwendung ihm sein behauptetes Forderungsrechtvon der Rechtsordnung zugewiesen sein könnte.

Der von Dir Beklagte hätte dann z.B. (die Tatsachen für) einen Vertragsschluss zwischen Dir und einem X über die Erbringung einer Leistung Z nachzuweisen, die Erbringung der Leistung, daß er entweder selbst dieser Z ist oder dessen Forderungsrecht (evtl. über mehrere Stufen) erworben hat usw.

Zwei Forumsmitglieder haben bereits eine solche Negative Feststellungsklage gegen die Unternehmen erhoben, welche geruhten, sie mit nervigen Zahlungsforderungen für Internetverbindungen über gekaperte Rechnermodems zu behelligen:

"Der Jurist":
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=13187#13187

und "Katzenhai":
Negative Feststellungsklage wg. Klagerücknahme Intrum/TL



> Konkret: darf ich den Telekomikern die Gebuehren meines Einschreibens in Rechnung stellen? Waere mir ein Vergnuegen, Porto/Papier/Briefumschlag/Tinte des Druchers feinsaeuberlich aufzufuehren.



Falls der Feststellungsbeklagte unterliegt, kannst Du jedenfalls beantragen, ihn zum Ersatz Deiner erforderlichen Rechtsverfolgungskosten zu verurteilen.

Du könntest außerdem evtl. von demjenigen Schadensersatz  verlangen, der durch die Dialerzusenderei Dein Computersystem vorsätzlich durcheinandergebracht hat. Normalerweise kann  für eingesetzte eigene Arbeitszeit bei der Schadensbehebung vom Schadensersatzpflichtigen kein Kostenersatz verlangt werden; das soll jedoch dann nicht gelten, wenn es sich bei Schadensbeseitigungsaufwendungen um zum Beruf des Geschädigten zu rechnende Tätigkeiten handelt.

D.h., ein geschädigter Autoreparaturbetrieb kann bei Selbstreparatur vom Schadensersatzpflichtigen Ersatz in Höhe seiner üblichen Werkstattkosten verlangen (im Gegensatz zum Bastler).  Oder ein Anwalt kann von einem Ersatzpflichtigen für Tätigkeiten in eigener Angelegenheit Kosten in Höhe seiner üblichen Anwaltsvergütung fordern (im Gegensatz zu nicht rechtsberatend tätigen Personen).  In gleicher Weise sollte ein IT-Fachmann für eigene Tätigkeiten bei der Schadensermittlung, Behebung und Beseitigung seine übliche Vergütung vom Schadensersatzpflichtigen ersetzt verlangen können. (Im Gegensatz zum privaten Computeranwender).

Vielleicht hast Du gegen die Beteiligten (Rechnungsersteller, Nummernvermieter, Dialeranbieter usw.) sogar einen Auskunftsanspruch, um den Schadensersatzpflichtigen ermitteln und einen möglichen Schadensersatzanspruch durchsetzen zu können. 

Selbst wenn Du keinen Schadensersatzanspruch hättest, könntest Du als privat Betroffener einen (einklagbaren) Anspruch auf Mitteilung von Name und ladungsfähiger Anschrift gegen sämtliche "an der geschäftsmäßigen Errbingung von  Post-, Telekommunikations-, Tele- oder Mediendiensten Beteiligten oder Mitwirkenden" haben, vorausgesetzt, Du hast gegen einen anderen einen "Anspruch auf Unterlassung der Erbringung unbestellter Leistungen" (e-Mail-Bespammung, Dialer-Zusenderei usw.).

§§ 13, 13a Gesetz über Unterlassungsklagen (UKlag)
http://transpatent.com/gesetze/uklag.html#13

gal


----------



## dialerscheiß (6 März 2004)

*Post von Seiler&Kollegen*

Hallo zusammen,

habe denn heute Post vom Rechtsanwalt bekommen. Anstatt 95,94 EUR soll die Hauptforderung auf einmal EUR 111,30 sein. Hinzu noch Verzugszinsen und Auslagenpauschale. Insgesamt EUR 133,96.

Habe per 25.02.2004 wie empfohlen den CDr (Call Data Record) angefordert. Bisher aber keine Rückmeldung von der Telekom erhalten. Ich habe noch immer nicht herausfinden können, wer sich hinter dem Dialer verbirgt. Das einzige was ich habe ist eine unvollständige Nummer 019082904XXX! Habe zwar noch ein Dialerprogramm auf meiner Platte entdeckt, aber da steht ne andere Einwahlnummer. Habe leider keine Zeit mich um diesen ganzen Mist zu kümmern und mir fehlt auch das entsprechende Know-how. 

Nachdem sich die ganze Sache nun ziemlich verteuert hat, mach ich mir ernsthaft Gedanken die Rechnung zu zahlen um Ruhe zu haben.

Inwieweit spielt den das gestrige Urteil eine Rolle - wie gesagt, kann zur Zeit wohl nicht nachweisen, das sich der Dialer selbst installiert hat.

Schönen Gruß in die Runde und vielen Dank für eure Antworten.


----------



## Anonymous (8 März 2004)

mann, [ edit] !
nimm dir einen abend n bier und forste dich hier ein bisschen durch..und du wirst sehen, dass es mittel und wege gibt!

hier will dir jemand geld klauen!!

gruss
jk (geschaedigter und noch gast)


----------



## Anonymous (16 März 2004)

Bei meiner Freundin rückt die Telekom auch die komplette Nummer nicht raus (sie ist emsat geschädigte). Ich denke langsam das hat Methode bei der Telekom:
So lange Du die komplette Telefonnummer des Dialers forderst, weis die Telekom, dass Du den Dialer nicht beweisen kannst. Könntest Du den Dialer beweiskräftig vorlegen wüstes Du wohl die komplette Telefonnummer. Ganz schön mies. Denn kannste den Dialer nicht nachweisen kann die Telekom behaupten Du hättest telefoniert.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (16 März 2004)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Denn kannste den Dialer nicht nachweisen kann die Telekom behaupten Du hättest telefoniert.



Naja. Dazu muss die Telekom wiederum die komplette Nummer vorlegen können, um auszuschließen, dass es sich um eine Datenverbindung handelte.

Außerdem hast Du einen Auskunftsanspruch nach § 16 TKV, um den sie eigentlich nicht rumkommt. Nur manchmal stellt man sich eben etwas stur an, weil der Kunde vielleicht doch noch die Segel streicht....


----------

